# Radian vs Graco seats?



## allisonrose

I was in an accident. Kids were not with me and I am okay. My understanding is my carseats still need to be replaced.

My younger son is rear facing in a Radian 80sl. I could plan to get a Diono r120 as the current equivalent. But I also see a lot about the newer Graco seats: Size4me, Headwise and MySize 70. I was looking at some info on car-seat.org and it seems that the r120 has higher weight limits. The harness heights are the same. The Graco seats seem to have an advantage in the internal seating height category.

My son is 2.5 years old, 29 lbs and about 34 inches. I plan to rear face him till 4. Would one seat be better for that goal than the other?


----------



## TiredX2

What size shirt does he wear? The Radians are outgrown by most kids by height (not weight) while I cannot imagine the child that will outgrow the Gracos by height instead of weight (they'd have to wear a size 7/8 shirt, but weigh less than 40 pounds).

Based on your son's current weight, he is predicted to hit 40 pounds (rear-facing limit of the Graco) after 5 years of age. Based on his height he would fit in either of the seats until after four rear-facing unless he has a crazy long torso.

I'd pick between those based on which seat you prefer. For forward-facing, the Radian's booster capacity will be basically unusable for your son, BUT it does allow the shoulders to go over the top slots (as long as the ears are still contained) so it could last longer. Either should get him to a safe booster age, though (when you can get a dedicated booster).

If you have a Babies R Us nearby you can try out the Graco in your car to see how it fits. Some people have had harness issues with them (not tightening enough) so be aware of that (Graco is being good about refunds/ exchanges). If your budget is open, you could also look at the Chicco Nextfit which has a 40 pound rear-facing limit, is between the Radians and Gracos in height and is a much plusher seat (if that appeals to you).

Good luck!


----------



## allisonrose

No, he doesn't have an abnormally long torso: he is wearing 2t shirts comfortably. I like the Radian and it has not given me any problems so I should probably just stick with it.
Thanks!


----------



## kentuckymom

We've always used and loved Gracos, but, if you liked your Radian, there's no good reason not to just get the equivalent. I don't think you can go wrong with either brand. It just depends on a combination of your preference and your child's build which one will work better for you.


----------



## allisonrose

TiredX2 - Can I pick your brain about a seat for my older guy? He is 4.5, wearing a 4t shirt, 42 lbs and about 42 inches tall. His seat is a forward facing True Fit. I am thinking about replacing it with a combination seat. Contenders: Graco Nautilus, Britax Frontier or Harmony Defender. I have heard the Nautilus can have problems with the crotch buckle sticking. The Frontier is pricey. I know the Defender requires zero overhang so I would have to purchase the seat, try installing it then return it if it didn't work out.
What do you think?


----------



## TiredX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allisonrose*
> 
> TiredX2 - Can I pick your brain about a seat for my older guy? He is 4.5, wearing a 4t shirt, 42 lbs and about 42 inches tall. His seat is a forward facing True Fit. I am thinking about replacing it with a combination seat. Contenders: Graco Nautilus, Britax Frontier or Harmony Defender. I have heard the Nautilus can have problems with the crotch buckle sticking. The Frontier is pricey. I know the Defender requires zero overhang so I would have to purchase the seat, try installing it then return it if it didn't work out.
> What do you think?


It sounds like you have all the information. Besides the sticking crotch buckle, some kids also complain about the Nautilus hurting their crotch (esp boys and heavier children).

How is he fitting in the True Fit and how much longer do you want to harness him? The top slots of the True Fit are 17.5" and the top slots of the Nautilus 18-18.5" so if he has a ways in the True Fit, he might be good going just directly to a booster (most kids are ready for a booster around 5-6, if you want to go longer that is great). If he is already at the top slots of the True Fit, the Nautilus/ Defender will probably get him less than a year harnessed, so you'd need to look at the Frontier then (I don't think that is probably true given that he's in a 4T shirt).


----------



## TiredX2

Oh, it just occurred to me that the True Fit may have been in the accident as well. Oops. If it wasn't an option would be to pass the True Fit to your younger son and get a combination seat for your older.

I'd try the Defender and Nautilus with your son and see how he reacts to them (the Defender has a known short crotch strap, but they will send a longer one for free if you call).


----------



## allisonrose

The True Fit was installed in the car at the time. I believe he was using the 3rd slots from the bottom. I don't have a goal for harnessing over than him being mature enough to sit in a booster.

I have a Scenera back up for my younger guy and just ordered a Maestro for my older son on Amazon. (Was considering purchasing one for a summer trip and now I see how valuable it can be to have back up seats!)

I will meet with the insurance adjuster on Thursday and supposed s/he will look at the seats. I already found and highlighted portions of the manuals which state to replace seats.


----------



## allisonrose

I stopped by Target yesterday and noticed that both the Nautilus and a Graco convertible (Size4me maybe) display models seemed to require more force to buckle the crotch than any other seats I have used in the past. Is that typical of Graco seats?

TiredX2 - Just noticed you mentioned kids complaining about crotch discomfort. It probably won't be a good seat for my ds1: he has on occasion complained about his penis being squished by the True Fit crotch buckle. Sigh.


----------



## TiredX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allisonrose*
> 
> I stopped by Target yesterday and noticed that both the Nautilus and a Graco convertible (Size4me maybe) display models seemed to require more force to buckle the crotch than any other seats I have used in the past. Is that typical of Graco seats?


 I have actually heard that. There is something about a "different way" to buckle/ unbuckle it (something about the angle or the precise place to push that I can't remember. I do know that has been brought up as an issue for suggesting it as a grandparents seat, though (major issue for people with hand strength/ arthritis issues).


----------



## allisonrose

I can see that. But the reason why it has me leaning away is that my ds1 often buckles himself in and then I double check him before we get going. I don't think he could buckle himself into that buckle and it could potentially lead to a huge meltdown.


----------



## Skippy918

My son (4 1/2) can buckle himself into the Nautilus and Maestro. The Maestro is a little harder to get in so sometimes I have to help him. He's been able to do that for the past year at least. He can get out himself too. He doesn't have any issues with the crotch strap. He's 42in and close to 40lbs.


----------



## allisonrose

Skippy918 - From having gone by Walmart tonight, I think the Nautilus has changed the crotch buckle recently. They had a boy version and a girl version on display. They had different buckles: the girl one had the same buckle as the display models in Target. The boy version had a different one which was easy to buckle in but tougher to release. (The release button slide down rather than pushed in like standard crotch buckles.)

There is a small part of me thinking that maybe I should just get two Radians but I know I should probably use this chance to get something that will last longer....


----------



## Skippy918

*allisonrose-*thats interesting. Our Nautilus has the push down release. We bought it last year from Walmart.com.


----------



## DahliaRW

You may just want to stick with the maestro for now and then use the insurance money to get a nice booster. The maestro will last him long enough to be mature enough for a booster, in all likelihood.


----------



## JudiAU

I really prefer my Radian/Dionos. I think they are much more comfortable for erf than Gracos. I do like a graco infant bucket but that is it.


----------



## mariah723

Hello, I understand your concern about getting the proper car seat for your child. I have a done some research on the Graco Nautilus 3 in 1 car seat and have found this review very helpful. Hope you find it informative. http://www.squidoo.com/graco-nautilus-review


----------



## marsupial-mom

I love my Diono Radian RXT. My son is 3.5 and in the 95% for height. He has not outgrown the seat yet so I think the seat will easily keep him RF til he's 4.


----------



## allisonrose

I ended up getting a Diono RXT for my younger son to rear face In and purchased a Britax Frontier 85 for my older son. I just installed the RXT this afternoon - nice solid installation although I found the headwings a bit odd to adjust.


----------



## TiredX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allisonrose*
> 
> I ended up getting a Diono RXT for my younger son to rear face In and purchased a Britax Frontier 85 for my older son. I just installed the RXT this afternoon - nice solid installation although I found the headwings a bit odd to adjust.


Those are two great seats! Enjoy


----------

